# 12 New B&N Classic eBooks available - 7/30



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

12 new B&N classics available this week. See them at:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/ebooks/category.asp?PID=34519

Enjoy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are other free books besides the featured classics too -- click the 'free books' link on the ebooks page. . . . .


----------



## MikFinkel (Aug 1, 2010)

You can get these titles and more at either Project Gutenberg or Feedbooks. Feedbooks has the Kindle format, not sure about Project Gutenberg.


----------

